# Inputs zu Portrait



## mephGHX (2. September 2003)

Also da ich hier noch ziemlich neu bin, erst mal ein schönes...
Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes Problem:

Durch einen glücklichen Zufall, ich nenne es aber lieber Schicksal, bin ich an eine wirklich sehr nette Frau geraten, die ebensoviel Freude am Fotografieren hat wie ich!

Nun ja, sie hat mir ein Angebot unterbreitet, dass ich ihr lieber nicht abschlagen möchte. Was heisst Sie möchte mir gerne Model stehen.

Jetzt bin ich aber noch ein ziemlicher Amateur Fotograf was Portraits und vor allem Akt anbelangt. Meine Frage ist jetzt, könnt Ihr mir hilfreiche Tipps geben betreffend Portrait aufnahmen? Mit diesem möchte ich zuerst anfangen, da ich glaube für Akt noch nicht so weit bin. Sie höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Meine Kameras:

- Nikon F80 / Nikor 28-200 Objektiv¨
- Sony DSC-F717 "Digital" 5Mio Mpixel

das wär’s auch schon!

Nun was mir jetzt wirklich etwas helfen würde, wenn ihr mir Tipps betreffend Belichtung, vor allem mit der Nikon F80 geben könntet, oder auch sonstiges...
was für licht brauche ich, "innen aufnahmen"
sind Blitze nötig
mit was erziele ich gute resulate.

Ich hab mir schon ein paar Dinge ausgedacht, wie z.B. ein Gläschen Sekt zur Auflockerung und dann einfach ein wenig von ihr weg mit „zoom“ mit Ihr zu reden... natürlich dabei immer am Auslöser sein um nichts zu verpassen.

Was meint Ihr?

Sorry ist ein bisschen lang geworden, aber ist mir auch wichtig... man will ja was Lernen oder?... 

Liebe grüsse aus der sonnigen Schweiz

meph
vee@gmx.net


----------



## Vitalis (2. September 2003)

Hm, gute Tips zum Licht beim Portraitieren hätte ich auch gerne.. Ihr könntet es im Freien versuchen, solange der Sommer noch nicht ganz weg ist. Wenn die Sonne auf oder untergeht ist das Licht eigentlich sehr schön und bedeckter Himmel soll für Portraits ideal sein, weil das Sonnenlicht dann sehr stark gestreut  wird und sehr weich ist. 

Ich würde draußen die analoge Kamera nehmen, weil man damit den Hintergrund schön in Unschärfe verschwinden lassen kann, was mit der Sony nicht so gut gehen wird. Du solltest bei Portaits mit Tele arbeiten, also ein wenig ranzoomen, weil dadurch die Körper-/Gesichtsproportionen nicht verzerrt werden und natürlicher wirken. 

Licht in Innenräumen: Tja.. ich weiß auch nicht. Man könnte probieren das LIcht allein von einem Fenster auszunutzen, das kann oft sehr schön aussehen. Oder Du benutzt einen externen Blitz und wirfst das Blitzlicht indirekt über die Decke auf Dein Model, dadurch wird es weicher. Mit weißen Styroporplatten kann man bestimmte Stellen Ihres Körpers ein wenig aufhellen und und und...

Ansonsten könntest Du Dir auch einige Baumarktlampen besorgen und damit das Licht erzeugen. Das fängt dann aber an ins Geld zu gehen....  Wichtig ist natürlich auch, daß Ihr beide eine Vertrauensbasis aufbaut und sie sich wohlfühlt usw.. das übliche halt 

Bevor ich noch mehr blödes Zeug schreibe, schau Dir   unbedingt diese Links zur Inspiration an. Da findest Du eigentlich alles zum Thema:

http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/classiccourse/cont_index.php3
http://www.onemodelplace.com/index.cfm
http://www.jr-x.de/digitalfotografie/equipment.html
http://dmt.fh-joanneum.at/~spr/NMT2/fh_03_licht.pdf#page=13
http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule1.pdf
http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule2.pdf
http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule3.pdf
http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule4.pdf
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77218.html

und hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials21566.html

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## mephGHX (4. September 2003)

Vielen Dank für deine zahlreichen Links, besonders der Lehrgang ist super... alles andere natürlich auch.  

Grosses Kompliment übrigens, ich finde es einfach toll dass man als "rookie" gleich so behandelt wird.  Sollte eigentlich immer so sein, da man ja auch etwas lernen will 

Ach ja übrigens... 
Ich möchte mich dann mit Ihr noch an einem Foto versuchen. 
Ich habe folgendes Bild vor mir.

Eine Frau die ihren Kopf "mit nassen Haaren" nach vorne neigt und dann mit einer schnellen Bewegung den kopf hebt. Möchte dann die Wassertröpfchen aufnehmen und natürlich ihre Haare. 
Habt ihr mir einen tipp wie man dass am besten machen würde, nehme jetzt mal an mit einem schnellen Belichtungszeit.

Danke auf jeden Fall schon für alles ... und das was vielleicht noch folgen wird


----------



## Vitalis (4. September 2003)

Hallo nochmal, 
das mit der Hilfe ist kein Problem.. wenn einem Fotografie so viel Spaß macht, macht es auch Spaß darüber zu quatschen. 



> Eine Frau die ihren Kopf "mit nassen Haaren" nach vorne neigt und dann mit einer schnellen Bewegung den kopf hebt. Möchte dann die Wassertröpfchen aufnehmen und natürlich ihre Haare.
> Habt ihr mir einen tipp wie man dass am besten machen würde, nehme jetzt mal an mit einem schnellen Belichtungszeit.


Du kannst das natürlich versuchen, ich würde das aber nicht gleich als eines der ersten Dinge mit ihr tun... weil es wirklich nicht leicht ist, sowas einzufangen. 

Also für dieses Foto sollte man wohl mit einem Blitzgerät arbeiten, weil die Belichtungszeit für die Wassertropfen sehr kurz sein muß. Wie vorhin schon geschrieben, am besten einen externen Blitz benutzten und das Blitzlicht indirekt über die Wand wirken lassen. Direkter Blitz macht hässliches Licht. Ansonsten könnte noch im Freien bei Sonne die Verschlußzeit kurz genug dafür sein...
Mehr fällt mir jetzt dazu nicht ein.


----------

